# Cypripedium 2018



## Hakone (Apr 2, 2018)

Cypripedium Michael White ( 2016 )


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 2, 2018)

What media do you use? And what vendor?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 2, 2018)

Cypripedium soil , German vendor


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2018)

Any idea what's in it?


----------



## Don I (Apr 4, 2018)

Neat.
Don


----------



## Hakone (Apr 24, 2018)

update


----------

